# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Mon annonce n'apparaît pas

## Katty Kat

Bonjour, je viens de remplir le formulaire pour un chat à adopter, mais une fois terminé, je ne retrouve pas mon annonce ! Elle n'apparaît nulle part ! Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer pourquoi ? MERCI.

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Vous parlez de cette annonce ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...s-35-a-102758/

Elle apparaît bien dans "Adoption Chat"  ::

----------


## Katty Kat

Merci May May ! Oui je parle bien de cette annonce ;-) 
En fait, j'ai dû la recréer car (je ne sais pas trop qui ?) avait déplacé l'annonce dans les archives !!!

J'ai dû faire une erreur quelque part avant de recréer l'annonce ?

Mais bon, tant mieux si ça passe bien dans les adoptions maintenant :-)

Merci pour votre intervention et très belle journée à vous !   :: 


Je "modifie" mon message pour ajouter : je suis allée voir dans les archives et j'ai eu la réponse à ma question LOL "Doublon" ;-)

J'ai donc bien "cafouillé" quelque part ! Il va falloir que je fasse plus attention pour la prochaine annonce ! :-)

----------


## Algo

Entre autre, je crois qu'une de vos annonces était passé "En attente de modération" lorsque vous l'avez posté, sans doute en raison de votre inscription récente au forum. Dans ces cas là il faut patienter quelques minutes/heures le temps que nous "l'approuvions"

Bref, l'annonce est bien là, bonne semaine

----------


## Katty Kat

Merci Algo. 
C'est vrai que j'y ai pensé, au fait que j'étais nouvellement inscrite. 

Tout semble donc rentré dans l'ordre.

Bonne semaine vous également.

----------

